#ubuntu-us-md 2011-10-05
<nickraper666420> where in MD is everyone from?
<maco> how did nobody in your family decide to change that last name?
<nickraper666420> hahaha
<nickraper666420> its my quake name sorry
#ubuntu-us-md 2016-10-04
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-md 2016-10-05
<AngryBeaner> hey
